# Onlineabstimmung "Kennzeichenpflicht für Mountainbiker"



## lowfat (1. Februar 2014)

Die Erlanger Nachrichten haben sich eine neue Methode ausgedacht, Öl ins Feuer zum Thema "Mountainbiken in Erlangen" zu giessen. Auf der Seite der EN gibt es auf der Hauptseite eine Onlineumfrage zum Thema "Kennzeichenpflicht für Mountainbiker"

* Hinklicken und abstimmen!
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen*
auf der rechten Seite, etwas runterscrollen.*..*


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Februar 2014)

Das Wurstblatt würde ich abbestellen. Hab gerade abgestimmt. Als wenn die Zeitungs-/Druckbranche es nicht nötig hätte, sich um jede Klientel zu bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (1. Februar 2014)

Hab natürlich auch gleich abgestimmt. 
Echt irre auf was für Ideen manche kommen, denen scheint ja echt mehr als langweilig zu sein.


----------



## Ketchyp (1. Februar 2014)

Gestern lief auch auf dem großen Bildschirm bei den Arcaden Schlagzeilen gegen MTBer in ER...

Edit: auch gleich mal in fb gepostet.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Februar 2014)

Wer ist denn da der fleißige Gegner?


----------



## Bloodstorm (2. Februar 2014)

Klar ist es nicht in Ordnung wenn rumgepöbelt wird und man unfreundlich ist, dennoch halte ich eine Kennzeichnungspflicht nicht für die beste Lösung. Die Ausweisung einer legalen Strecke wäre wesentlich besser.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Februar 2014)

Wie ich bereits im anderen Thread schrieb, in meiner Eigenschaft als 46-jaehriger alteingesessener Erlanger habe ich die oertlicher Journaille nie anders kennen gelernt als so.
Auch wenn es darum geht, dass Fussgaenger in der Stadt auf Fahrradwege taumeln / torkeln / huepfen ohne zu schauen: Es sind immer die Radfahrer die Boesen ... Und wie gesagt, das laeuft seit Jahrzehnten in dieser Richtung ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Februar 2014)

seit "Foyer des Arts" ist mir "Erlangen" sowieso etwas suspekt...


----------



## lowfat (3. Februar 2014)

Immerhin haben sie das "Daszu" jetzt in "Dazu" korrigiert. Das nenn ich Qualitätsjournalismus 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> seit "Foyer des Arts" ist mir "Erlangen" sowieso etwas suspekt...


Damit outest Du Dich als mit der Gnade der frühen Geburt gesegnet


----------



## dertobel (3. Februar 2014)

done.
Letztlich ist es, wie immer. Ein paar beratungsresistente Vertreter unserer Zunft schädigen das Image des Radfahrers im allgemeinen.
Jedem sein Feindbild


----------



## TTT (3. Februar 2014)

dertobel schrieb:


> done.
> Letztlich ist es, wie immer. Ein paar beratungsresistente Vertreter unserer Zunft schädigen das Image des Radfahrers im allgemeinen.
> Jedem sein Feindbild


Ich glaube nicht, dass das das Problem ist. Vielmehr glaube ich an den Neidfaktor. Der kann sich etwas erlauben oder hat Vorteile, die ich nicht habe (über rote Ampeln fahren, Gehwege benutzen, an haltenden Autos vorbeifahren,...). Selbst wenn niemand behindert oder gefährdet wird, regen sich die Nichtradler auf. Der Autofahrer nutzt im allgemeinen selber die meisten Spielräume aus, so weit er kann (Geschwindigkeitsübertretung, knappes Überholen, Radwege zuparken), kann es jedoch partout nicht ausstehen, dass andere sich noch mehr erlauben können...Da hilft dann nur ein Nummernschild für Radfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (3. Februar 2014)

Ein interessanter Link zum Thema:
https://www.radverkehrspolitik.de/tag/fahrradkennzeichen/

...ansonsten - die Erlanger (Autofahrer) sind eh gestraft...

überall Einbahnstraßen + Anwohnerparkregelungen + 30er Zonen + dazwischen rasende Radler überall kreuz und quer in allen Richtungen und Geschwindigkeiten vom Tiefflieger bis zum Hochrad...
(In Nürnberg würde sich das einpegeln - irgendwann versteht jeder, dass Blech stärker als Knochen ist...)
und laut den Medien hat der Erlanger noch nicht mal im Wald seine Ruhe, denn dort lauern ihn vermummte Gestalten mit wuchtigem Gerät auf, um "seine" (Waldes) Ruhe zu stören.

Da kann man als gestresster Verkehrsteilnehmer schon mal die Übersicht verlieren. 
Das hat aber nichts (bzw. wenig) mit einer Kennzeichnungspflicht für Radfahrer zu tun, den die würde in Erlangen eh wenig bringen.
Es gibt dort einfach zu viele Radfahrer auf zu engen Raum - da helfen eigentlich nur mehr eigene und breitere (Fahrrad) Wege - auch Fahrradstraßen genannt.

Im Erlangener Stadtgebiet tut man sich wegern Platz natürlich schwer, aber im Wald wäre eigentlich ausreichend Raum um eigene (Fahrrad) Wege anzulegen.
Die müssten dann auch keine 2 Meter breit sein und die Straßenbauer hätten auch nix zu schaffen... 
- aber das wäre ja zu einfach + ökologisch nicht korrekt + Parteipolitisch ohne Basis + versicherungstechnisch Verantwortungslos + vermutlich viel zu kommunistisch.


----------



## dertobel (4. Februar 2014)

Die Radfahrer - Lobby ist halt zu schwach... 
Und unter allen Verkehrsteilnehmern gibt es rücksichtslose Zeitgenossen.


----------



## Bloodstorm (4. Februar 2014)

Worum man sich lieber kümmern sollte wären die Radfahrer in der Fußgängerzone...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Februar 2014)

> Im Erlangener Stadtgebiet tut man sich wegern Platz natürlich schwer


also ich finde das Erlanger Straßennetz bestens ausgebaut.


> Worum man sich lieber kümmern sollte wären die Radfahrer in der Fußgängerzone...


? Wird dort zu schnell gefahren oder was ist da los?

neuer artikel http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/gesprach-soll-losung-im-meilwald-finden-1.3434572


----------



## Fabse86 (5. Februar 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ? Wird dort zu schnell gefahren oder was ist da los?



Dort darf zwischen 10:00 und 18:30 gar nicht gefahren werden.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Februar 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Dort darf zwischen 10:00 und 18:30 gar nicht gefahren werden.


 in anderen städten gibt es seit jahrzehnten keine probleme mit (auf schrittgeschwindigkeit limitierten) radfahrern in der FZ (z.b. Zeil in FFM als sicherlich bekanntes Beispiel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodstorm (5. Februar 2014)

Das "lustige" in Erlangen ist nur das direkt neben der Fußgängerzone parallel ein Weg verläuft auf dem die Radfahrer ohne weiteres fahren können. Die Parallelstraße ist, meinen Erfahrungen nach, auch sehr Verkehrsberuhigt.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Februar 2014)

Bloodstorm schrieb:


> Das "lustige" in Erlangen ist nur das direkt neben der Fußgängerzone parallel ein Weg verläuft auf dem die Radfahrer ohne weiteres fahren können. Die Parallelstraße ist, meinen Erfahrungen nach, auch sehr Verkehrsberuhigt.


 wer schnell vorankommen will, wird eh die ||-str.  benutzen. wer ein geschäft in der FZ ansteuern will, könnte problemlos dort fahren.


----------



## Ketchyp (5. Februar 2014)

Bloodstorm schrieb:


> Die Parallelstraße ist, meinen Erfahrungen nach, auch sehr Verkehrsberuhigt.



Abgesehen vom Lieferverkehr der da zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr tourt. Und die 200 Leute die meinen sie müssten zu 8 auf dem Weg nebeneinander laufen. Und die tollen Kreuzungen bei denen man ach soviel sieht. Und die 500 Busse in der Altstadt. 

Erlangen hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht die letzten Jahre was Radwege angeht.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Februar 2014)

Bloodstorm schrieb:


> Das "lustige" in Erlangen ist nur das direkt neben der Fußgängerzone parallel ein Weg verläuft auf dem die Radfahrer ohne weiteres fahren können. Die Parallelstraße ist, meinen Erfahrungen nach, auch sehr Verkehrsberuhigt.


Das 'Alberne' ist aber, dass ausgerechnet dort die Fussgaenger in breiter Phalanx nebeneinanderlaufen und man Schwierigkeiten hat, durchzukommen ... _Soweit zumindest meine Erinnerung, ich bin ja unter der Woche kaum mehr da und am Samstag meide ich die Innenstadt wie die Pest 
Ich lass mir schon Schrauben von Ebay schicken anstatt am Samstag zum Greiner zu fahren ... _


Ketchyp schrieb:


> (...) Erlangen hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht die letzten Jahre was Radwege angeht.


Du musst mal die Augen aufmachen. Die weitaus allermeisten ehemaligen Radwege sind _entsprechend gueltiger Gesetzeslage_ nicht mehr blau beschildert, also darfst Du auf der Strasse fahren.
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele Radfahrer in Erlangen immer noch auf den nicht mehr verpflichtenden beschizzenen Strich-auf-dem-Gehsteig-Radwegen fahren 

Dass es ausgemachter Schwachsinn ist, durch eine enge Uralt-Stadt tonnenweise Fullsize-Busse durchzuquetschen, da sind wir uns einig  

In der Tat ist es allerdings so, dass mir Radfahren in Erlangen weniger Spass macht als nahezu irgendwo anders. Alle 'wissen' dass die Radfahrer eh alles Verbrecher sind, an allem Schuld sind, und dass man sich gegenueber Radfahrern alles erlauben darf, egal ob man nun Fussgaenger oder Autofahrer ist _(im Endeffekt ein und dasselbe: Alles ab 300m wird mit dem Auto gefahren, darunter halt Restweg fuer zu Fuss)_.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Februar 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Du musst mal die Augen aufmachen. Die weitaus allermeisten ehemaligen Radwege sind _entsprechend gueltiger Gesetzeslage_ nicht mehr blau beschildert, also darfst Du auf der Strasse fahren.



Danke, die sind offen (sehr nett formuliert von dir außerdem). Auch wenn man das bereits zuvor nicht musste, gibt es mehr als genug Gefahrenstellen in Erlangen. Häufig auch durch (verboten geparkte) Autos und dadurch schlecht einsehbaren Kreuzungen verschuldet.


----------



## derwaaal (14. Februar 2014)

Egal wie die Rechtslage ist, in der Stadt - egal welcher - macht Radfahren doch eh keinen Spaß!
Für Mtb's eignen sich doch andere Wege ... oder nicht?


----------



## nightwolf (14. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Danke, die sind offen (...)


Damit waerest Du dann aber eher die Ausnahme 
Die meisten Leute, auch Radfahrer, fahren in der Stadt _'so, wie so schon immer fahren'_, was sich eben in teils unnoetiger, teils sogar verbotswidriger Benutzung von _(ehemaligen)_ Gehsteig(radweg)en aeussert.

Das faellt mir eben in Erlangen sehr deutlich auf - weil ich nur am Wochenende da bin, nehme ich eben Veraenderungen deutlicher wahr, als jemand, der das alles jeden Tag sieht.
Deswegen 'erdreiste' ich mich dann auch, die Leute mal zum genaueren Hinsehen zu ermahnen 

Als Beispiel nenne ich mal den Zollhaus-Netto. Der Gehsteigradweg dort vor der Tuer existiert schon lange nicht mehr, das ist nur noch Gehsteig. Schon mehrmals hab ich dort beim Verpacken meiner Einkaeufe in der Ortlieb-Shopping-Bag Radfahrer angehalten, die hier auf dem Gehsteig fuhren.


Ketchyp schrieb:


> (sehr nett formuliert von dir außerdem) (...)


Dass man sich immer gleich angemacht fuehlt ... Das muss wohl typisch fraenkisch sein ... 
So richtig gelesen hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht, oder? 


Ketchyp schrieb:


> Häufig auch durch (verboten geparkte) Autos und dadurch schlecht einsehbaren Kreuzungen verschuldet. (...)


Dieses Problem hast Du genau dann, wenn Du weiterhin auf den _(heute ex-)_ Gehsteigradwegen faehrst.
Deswegen schrieb ich auch 'Augen aufmachen'. Schau erstmal, ob da ueberhaupt ein Blauschild steht. Vermutlich NEIN. Dann musst Du auch nicht auf dem Gehsteigradweg fahren.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Egal wie die Rechtslage ist, in der Stadt - egal welcher - macht Radfahren doch eh keinen Spaß!


Da hast Du schon Recht, aber wenn ich mir Deutschland anschaue und vergleiche das mal mit z. B. Frankreich ... 
Da ist das irgendwie entspannter. 


derwaaal schrieb:


> Für Mtb's eignen sich doch andere Wege ... oder nicht?


Die fuehren nur halt nicht unbedingt zum Supermarkt, zum Buero, zur Uni ...


----------



## Ketchyp (14. Februar 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Dass man sich immer gleich angemacht fuehlt ... Das muss wohl typisch fraenkisch sein ...
> So richtig gelesen hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht, oder?
> 
> Dieses Problem hast Du genau dann, wenn Du weiterhin auf den _(heute ex-)_ Gehsteigradwegen faehrst.
> Deswegen schrieb ich auch 'Augen aufmachen'. Schau erstmal, ob da ueberhaupt ein Blauschild steht. Vermutlich NEIN. Dann musst Du auch nicht auf dem Gehsteigradweg fahren.



Natürlich habe ich deinen Beitrag gelesen, aber du stellst (wiederholt) Behauptungen auf, die einfach nicht stimmen. Daher würde ich das mit den Vermutungen einfach mal sein lassen. 

Ich nenne dir einfach zwei aktuelle Beispiele: Von der Fahrstraße in die Uni-Straße kommend, du musst auf dem Radweg fahren und dank der Autos siehst du fast nichts von der Unistraße (und da wird gerne mal schnell ein Radler/Bus/Taxi/Auto überholt und weit links gefahren usw..). Anderes Beispiel von der Apfelstraße in die Wasserturmstraße: wurde neu gemacht, aber direkt an der Einmüdung wird ständig irgend ein dickes Lieferfahrzeug geparkt - siehste auch nichts mehr und kannst manchmal nur blind reinrollen und deinen Kopf rausstrecken. Problemlösung ist einfach: Halte/Parkverbot und ständige Kontrolle. Bei der Fahrstraße steht meistens ein Lieferfahrzeug, wem das gehört ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> (...) Ich nenne dir einfach zwei aktuelle Beispiele: Von der Fahrstraße in die Uni-Straße kommend, du musst auf dem Radweg fahren und dank der Autos siehst du fast nichts von der Unistraße (und da wird gerne mal schnell ein Radler/Bus/Taxi/Auto überholt und weit links gefahren usw..).


Die Fahrstrasse ist Einbahnstrasse in der Gegenrichtung zu dem, was Du sagst. Der Radweg erlaubt Dir, hier gegen die Einbahn zu fahren.
Alternativ kannst Du die Schuhstrasse fahren. 100m weiter oestlich, und dort bist Du dann auf der Fahrbahn unterwegs, weil *in* Einbahnrichtung.

Ich behaupte ja uebrigens auch nirgends, dass die Radwege in ER gut seien.
Die Radwege in ER sind schaisze, ob sie schlimmer sind als anderswo oder nur genauso beschizzen ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht.
Die wenigsten sind nur noch benutzungspflichtig, von daher betrifft mich das Problem nicht.
_Eher betrifft mich das Problem, dass viele Radfahrer immer noch drauf fahren, wodurch Autofahrer gerne glauben, die Radwege seien immer noch existent / verpflichtend_


Ketchyp schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel von der Apfelstraße in die Wasserturmstraße:  (...) Problemlösung ist einfach (...)


Noch eine einfachere Loesung: Man schaffe die daemliche Fussgaengerzone ab, mache eine Fahrradstrasse draus.
Fussgaengerzonen sind ja schoen und gut, aber die einzige Nord-Sued-Durchgangsstrasse eines Staedtchens zur Fuzo zu machen ... Schaiszidee  
Die Autos haben die A73 um durch Erlangen zu kommen ... Wo faehrst Du mit dem Rad? 
Diese daemliche Streckenfuehrung Apfel-Halbmond-Kammererstrasse ist eine einzige Schikane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (14. Februar 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Fahrstrasse ist Einbahnstrasse in der Gegenrichtung zu dem, was Du sagst. Der Radweg erlaubt Dir, hier gegen die Einbahn zu fahren.
> Alternativ kannst Du die Schuhstrasse fahren. 100m weiter oestlich, und dort bist Du dann auf der Fahrbahn unterwegs, weil *in* Einbahnrichtung.



Ja, daher mein Zusatz mann "muss" auf dem Radweg fahren. Dass das eine Einbahnstraße ist, ist mir klar  



nightwolf schrieb:


> Noch eine einfachere Loesung: Man schaffe die daemliche Fussgaengerzone ab, mache eine Fahrradstrasse draus.
> Fussgaengerzonen sind ja schoen und gut, aber die einzige Nord-Sued-Durchgangsstrasse eines Staedtchens zur Fuzo zu machen ...



Ja, das wäre eine nette Idee. Wird aber wohl nicht passieren. Und selbst dann musst du dich durch Fußgänger zirklen die laufen wo sie wollen.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Diese daemliche Streckenfuehrung Apfel-Halbmond-Kammererstrasse ist eine einzige Schikane



Ja, da hast du auch Recht.


Wir sind schon einer Meinung  Schönes Beispiel dass es auch klappt ist die Röthelheimalle: breiter Radweg und alle Einfahrten sind gut einsehbar - da gibt es keinen Grund mehr auf der Straße zu fahren.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> (...) Schönes Beispiel dass es auch klappt ist die Röthelheimalle: breiter Radweg und alle Einfahrten sind gut einsehbar - da gibt es keinen Grund mehr auf der Straße zu fahren.


 Kein Wunder, die ist ja auch _(verglichen mit der Innenstadt, die aus der Hugenottenaera stammt)_ nagelneu ... Da war den groessten Teil meiner Lebenszeit Ami-Kaserne, danach wurde alles abgerissen, kein heutiges Gebaeude dort ist aelter als ca. 1995


----------



## derwaaal (14. Februar 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die fuehren nur halt nicht unbedingt zum Supermarkt, zum Buero, zur Uni ...


Ja, geb ich Dir recht, aber grad in ER grad zur Uni, also zumindest TechFak


----------



## Ketchyp (14. Februar 2014)

Ach was, ich hab auch vom Wohnzimmerfenster den Amis beim Abziehen zugeschaut 

Es geht nur darum: Wenn die Stadt will dann kann sie auch. Die Wasserturmstraße wurde vor evtl 3 Monaten neu gemacht, trotzdem wurde die Ecke nicht entschärft. Obwohl Apfel/Halbmond ja als evtl Fahrradstraßen angedacht sind.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> (...) Es geht nur darum: Wenn die Stadt will dann kann sie auch. (...)


Die Stadt vergreist aber so vor sich hin, und sie ist CSU-regiert 
Also: Verkehr = Auto. Und fuer die, die den Lappen wg. Demenz dann halt gar doch abgeben mussten: Bus. 

Wer aber Rad faehrt, ist definitiv boese und vermutlich sub-60 -> Feindbild


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel dass es auch klappt ist die Röthelheimalle: breiter Radweg und alle Einfahrten sind gut einsehbar - da gibt es keinen Grund mehr auf der Straße zu fahren.



Sorry, nein, R-Allee ist ein Beispiel dafür, wie man selbst an Straßen neueren Datums gedanklich in den 70ern verharrt geblieben ist. Hochboard-Radwege sind und bleiben kagge. Wenn ich z.B. von der Hartmannstraße aus zum Kaufland will, fahre ich natürlich auf der Fahrbahn (legal, ich will ja links weg).

Aber ich will nicht zu viel meckern, in ER ist in  den letzten Jahren wirklich viel "entbläut" worden. Anders dagegen im Landkreis: Wer die Drausnickstraße Richtung Neunkirchen herausfährt, kriegt ein benutzungspflichtiges Gruselkabinett als Radfahrer präsentiert. Ein dagegen Klagender bekam vom königl.-bayr. Irrenhaus zu Ansbach (vulgo Landgericht) beschieden: "_...dass eine enge und/oder unübersichtliche Stelle nicht stets und nur die Konsequenz haben muss, dass dort kein Radweg geführt werden kann, denn es erscheint im Prinzip genauso möglich, statt auf die Einsicht und Vorsicht der Fahrradfahrer zu setzen, ein kurzzeitiges „Absteigen“ auf dem ansonsten weiter bestehenden Radweg anzuordnen_." http://openjur.de/u/667246.html


----------



## lowfat (17. Februar 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Aber ich will nicht zu viel meckern, in ER ist in  den letzten Jahren wirklich viel "entbläut" worden. Anders dagegen im Landkreis: Wer die Drausnickstraße Richtung Neunkirchen herausfährt, kriegt ein benutzungspflichtiges Gruselkabinett als Radfahrer präsentiert. Ein dagegen Klagender bekam vom königl.-bayr. Irrenhaus zu Ansbach (vulgo Landgericht) beschieden: "_...dass eine enge und/oder unübersichtliche Stelle nicht stets und nur die Konsequenz haben muss, dass dort kein Radweg geführt werden kann, denn es erscheint im Prinzip genauso möglich, statt auf die Einsicht und Vorsicht der Fahrradfahrer zu setzen, ein kurzzeitiges „Absteigen“ auf dem ansonsten weiter bestehenden Radweg anzuordnen_." http://openjur.de/u/667246.html



Ich wohne auch Richtung Osten. Die Situation in Buckenhof/Uttenreuth ist wirklich gruselig. Da die Ausgestaltung von Radvervehrsanlagen Sache der Kommunen ist, ist man von Erlangen bis Uttenreuth mit drei völlig verschiedenen Situationen konfrontiert: Erlangen Stadt, Landkreis ERH und Landkreis Forchheim. Das merkt man nicht nur am teileweise abenteuerlichen Verlauf  der "Radwege", sondern auch im Winter, wenn der Radweg zwischen Uttenreuth und Weiher peinlich genau bis zur Landkreisgrenze ERH/FO geräumt ist, auf der anderen Seite aber noch nicht. Die daneben laufende Staatsstraße 2242 wird natürlich durchgängig geräumt - weil unter Staatshoheit. Wenn Strassen so geführt und gepflegt würden, gäbe es deswegen schon längst einen Volksaufstand (angeführt vom integeren ADAC )


----------



## lowfat (17. Februar 2014)

Zurück zum Thema: die Onlineabstimmung ist nun offline.
Danke an alle, die mit abgestimmt haben.


----------



## Fabse86 (21. Februar 2014)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/radler-sollen-erlangens-strassen-zuruckerobern-1.3470841


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (21. Februar 2014)

Der letzte Absatz mit den Lieferwägen auf dem Radweg ist auch sehr treffend.
Aber natürlich nicht nur für Erlangen ...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Februar 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/radler-sollen-erlangens-strassen-zuruckerobern-1.3470841


Lob den EN, dass das mal geschrieben wird (dort kann man nicht mehr einfach so kommentieren). Da sieht man auch gerne über die kleinen Macken hinweg (ist auch in einem Kommentar dort schon erwähnt): natürlich hätten die städte schon seit der Fahrradnovelle 1998 regelmäßig prüfen müssen.
An manchen Straßen in ER würde ich mir auch temporär ein solches Schild wünschen http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...er-Weg-auf-der-Strasse-fahren_ArtikelQuer.jpg (aber bitte "Straße" durch "Fahrbahn" ersetzen), z.B. Gebbertstraße.


----------

